# Forum > News > Help & Support > Suggestions >  Wotlk Servers thread to Emu servers board?

## Rawlsku-

Hey  :Smile: 

Just asking, that would it be possible to add all (known) public Alpha servers to one thread, for easier finding, and to spread the word abit.

My twocents.

-Rolsku

----------


## Rotty

I agree with you.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

Nice Idea,
Still waiting for a serever. If you need free host to your site, to create account, tell me i got host for this  :Smile:

----------


## Rotty

I need to DL WoTLK EU version. Can someone post the link?

----------


## Creepfold

This would be cool and usefull, but once Wotlk is alive (out for sale and released) it should get removed.

----------


## Rawlsku-

Creepy! Hankytanky here  :Big Grin:  

Can't play wow atm, DLing WotLK so lagging like ASDKALA

19% yay! ~15 hours left. Can't see why my net is so slow...

----------


## -Lex

I agree!

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Why do you need staff approval for this...?
Go do it yourself.

----------


## Saint-Pasdoy

Yes true. Just post a server. everyone will go on it  :Wink:

----------


## Rawlsku-

Actually i was meaning a thread on the emulator servers 'advertisasion' boards, but i made a topic in emu section too. http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...tml#post814736

----------


## riizu

I could open one for a bit while I wait on ABD's 2.4 milestone, but I require working 3.0 DBC's. If anyone has a link, please PM me it. +rep if you do. (Damn, that sounds like a leecher request)

----------


## Rawlsku-

You tried these?
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/emulat...-included.html

----------


## SectorSeven

I think that all these are a joke

----------


## Dingbat00

Im playing WOTLK alpha its amazing but yes there should be a section for these good idea and in general a WOTLK server to stop it cluttering the other boards.

----------


## Heftydogg

> I think that all these are a joke


Why's that Sector?

I think it's a good idea, like whoever can make a post about all the available emu options, and then have it stickied. And the poster should be obligated enough to update their thread with new info when available.

----------


## Emrah123

> Im playing WOTLK alpha its amazing but yes there should be a section for these good idea and in general a WOTLK server to stop it cluttering the other boards.



well a whole section but be a bit much or?

----------

